# Need help on a sling for a 460 S&W.



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I just bought a 460 and cant find any info on using a sling for hunting, I use a holster for my .454 but wanted to try a sling for this thing....

Is there any body here that hunts that uses a sling instead of a holster. Pictures or video's would be helpful too.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Rick, I've been thinking about a sling for my Ruger SRH as well. You can buy a barrel band swivel stud to take care of the front, but the grip is a different matter. Hopefull, a 'Smith on the forum can help out.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I have posted this same question on other forums and cant get any help. Ill guess Ill have to make one myself.......


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

*Sling For A 460*



Capt Rick Hiott said:


> I have posted this same question on other forums and cant get any help. Ill guess Ill have to make one myself.......


Dam You would Think S&W Should Had Thought For That They Have One On The 500 ? 
:smt083


----------

